# One of My Albino cory's layed eggs, I'm guessing it was the female :)



## Mystery snail (Mar 26, 2010)

I have 3 Albino's in a 10 gallon with 2 black skirted tetras... got about 8 eggs in a container where they will hopefully hatched. I fumbled about 6 eggs off the razor blade and into the sand! (It's not easy) so I added another plant that is made for laying eggs . and can transport them much easier.
This is my first time that they have spawned. I have owned them since they were little, they finally got old enough I guess. My camera is acting up on me, will post pictures soon....hopefully in 3-5 days we'll see some little ones : )


----------



## FishMatt (May 12, 2010)

Congrats on the eggs! I can't wait to see some pictures .

Matt


----------



## Mystery snail (Mar 26, 2010)

Hey Matt... here is the best I could do with my camera. tough to see the individual eggs, some of them are clumped together (think of caviar) little beads together. Turns out I have maybe a little more then 10 eggs (dropped like 6 of them when trying to get them with a razor blade off of the glass (Cories, atleast Albino's lay their eggs all over the place, some were on the glass, some were on the filter intake., some on plants. the ones on plants, I read you're supposed to ust cut it off with the portion of the plant where they are and put them in the incubator, eggs are very fragile I guess. Here are the pics... nothng special yet, will post more as they hatch, when the little guys are visible!

first pic is of the eggs in incubater. 2nd one is of the female in her cave. she is the biggest of the 3 cory's, so she is probably the female. he rest are just pics of the tank...looks better in person...


----------



## FishMatt (May 12, 2010)

Wow lot of eggs hope they all hatch for you. Your tank looks good in the pictures .


----------



## Mystery snail (Mar 26, 2010)

Update: sometime this morning she layed around 25 more eggs, all on the front of the glass. This time since they were fresher, they were easier to scoop up with a razor blade, they were stickier, a good way to describe it. I may of damaged some trying to get them off of the glass with java moss (read about that somewhere) but all in all today was a success. I have read that they can lay around 100 eggs during a spawn, we shall see... Will keep the updates coming. 
Can't really see the eggs now because of java moss in the incubater, but when these guys hatch, pictures will be coming : ) .


----------



## Mystery snail (Mar 26, 2010)

*NEW update.. more eggs.. still waiting for others to hatch*

Well, It's around day 4, or 5 since she layed her first batch... So they are either not fertile, or they are ready to hatch today tonight, tomorrow.. any day I would be happy ....
She layed about 15 more eggs on the glass about 30 minutes ago.. and I got all of them in the incubater but 1 or 2...
I was thinking of getting a new incubater for the last clutch, but I just put them in the old one... if things start hatching, then I'll re-evaluate the situation.... wish I had some cool pics of albino cory fry for u guys, but I'm patiently, excitingly waiting... will continue to update... The weather is nice and sunny, gonna go outside for a bit.. peace.


----------

